

XML Transform in Ruby with Elegant Dress - howard_yeh
http://github.com/hayeah/dress

======
jamesbritt
I was about to give up after the first paragraph or so of the README. Wasting
time telling me how bad something is doesn't really help me understand your
project if all you do is heap on empty hyperbole.

My bigger complaint is that after going through the whole README I still
didn't know if this lib does everything that XSLT does.

I've written way more XSLT than I'd care to remember (though it was a good way
to get familiar with functional programming), and my biggest issue was that
most of the transforms I cared about were on large files of regular data.

Since then I started using Ruby, and found that rolling my own transformation
code was pretty straightforward, but the key was using a pull parser so that I
didn't have to slurp a giant XML file into memory. (I've written about this;
the curious can google for the article).

I saw nothing in the README about handling large data or working with a pull
parser.

